# Fruits and Veggies



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

We feed Clancy most Veggies and Fruit, with exceptions.

Grapes and Onions can be poisonous. Grapes especially. Never give a dog grapes. Corn Cobs and Apple cores (seeds I think) are also dangerous.

Most veggies should be lightly cooked in order to get the nutrition from them. 

Somewhere I had a link to poisonous foods for dogs. I will try to find it.


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

thanks timberwolfe!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, I've read it in several places that grapes can trigger kidney problems in dogs (so I would assume the same goes for raisins) but I've never seen any evidence that this is so and no one has specified the chemical compound(s) responsible for kidney failure... so, is this myth or fact... I don't know but just to be on the safe side we don't give Sidney grapes.

Onions... "Pieces of raw onion, cooked onion or even onion powder can cause damage to red blood cells, which could result in anemia. An onion-poisoned dog will become lethargic, develop breathing difficulties and will have pale gums (check around the teeth). Fortunately, the toxins will pass through the dog's system, but until then, he or she may need a blood transfusion."... this is an excerpt from a website that looks pretty darn official. I would assume this would apply to others in the onion family... example, I know daffodil bulbs and alliums are related to onions and are also considered toxic to dogs but what about garlic? 'They' say its very good for dogs but it is also related to the onion... so, go figure. Bottomline... onions NO! garlic? you're on your own there.

Another excerpt... "Macadamia nuts can cause muscular weakness and tremors in dogs."... besides, do you know how expensive Macadamia nuts are? "They are like... 25 cents a piece." ...taken from a Seinfeld episode.

Dogs do not have the appropriate enzymes to breakdown cellulose (the cell wall material in plants that trap all the nutritional goodies), so if you want your dog to get the greatest benefit from plant foods, you'll either have to cook them or run them through a food processor or blender or juicer (to break open a large enough number of cells to make their contents available to the dog's digestive system).

And just remember, members of the cabbage family, like broccoli and cauliflower can cause the dreaded 'doggie farts'... and boy can one of those things clear a room out pretty quick! So be careful there...

As a final note... I've always noticed that dogs seem to be particularly fond of tomatoes (must be the acidity) anyway, just remember to run them through a blender first.
...Bon Appetit!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Tracey,

Let me tell you about my watermelon experience......

I was slicing some watermelon and dropped a large piece on the floor. Holly ran over and scarfed it up before I could yell no. All was fine until my husband and I went out to dinner a few hours later. We can home to the BIGGEST case of the dog runs I have ever seen! She suffered for a couple of days after that....poor girl

She gets carrots and occasionally eats a piece of orange or banana....no more watermelon for her!


----------



## Trish Beddoes (May 24, 2005)

Hi Tracey, I feed my three goldens on lots of fruit and vegies and its the best thing I have done.:wavey: Have never fed them tomatoes thou and recently was told that they are dangerous. Large quantities of broccoli could be dangerous as it causes broccoli toxicity but can be used as long as it does not make up more than 10% of their diet. Raisins and grapes are dangerous too. Macadamia nuts cause paralysis. My 5yr old used to love getting them off the ground and playing with them then munching them up until we thought he had a tick, he could not get his back end up off the ground. Try this site and see if it helps you www.vetinfo.com I found it very helpful.


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

monomer said:


> Yes, I've read it in several places that grapes can trigger kidney problems in dogs (so I would assume the same goes for raisins) but I've never seen any evidence that this is so and no one has specified the chemical compound(s) responsible for kidney failure... so, is this myth or fact... I don't know but just to be on the safe side we don't give Sidney grapes.


I asked the vet about grapes this past summer; and he did say that those could cause kidney failure.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When I start to peel or chop Lucky runs over, laying at my feet trying to not look like he's begging. 

So this is what I know so far about him. Potato slices are great fun to flip and throw but he won't eat them. He will beg for them though. He'll spend about 10 min per slice playing. And then come for another. 

He'll play with lettece and broccoli but eventully will start gnawing on them. Sometimes there are a few shreds left...sometimes not. Tomato slices are scarfed up quickly. Apple slices are gently picked up, taken away and slowly gnawed, but he leaves the skin.

I've given him cooked peas and he just LOVED those. I'm glad I never tried the onion...and I'm glad to now know about the effects of onion and onion powder. He likes corn...but I always see them later ...you know what I mean...so he doesn't get anymore of that.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

How about cranberrys? We eat a lot of Crasins (dried cranberries,like raisins) and Sam LOVES them. When I open a bag he will harass me until I give him one.He takes it over to the corner and eats it real slow,then he comes back for more.I only give him 2 or 3 a night,but I don't want to hurt him.
Shane


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Brandy will do anything for a carrot. But I give her tiny pieces because they don't stay down otherwise. She also goes nuts over bananas.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

After reading someone elses posts about bananas and apples, we went an bought a few of each. Samson loved both. Apples were great fun for the whole family, because he liked so much, we could toss from across the room and he couldn't miss them. He isn't as good with any other kind of treat.

I bought a small bag of carrots, but my wife wouldn't let me give him them, because she was worried about him choking on them. Seems my mom told my wife that I almost choked on a small piece of carrot when I was a baby, so that makes my wife nervous.

Rick


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> She also goes nuts over bananas.


Don't you mean she goes bananas over bananas?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Since i h ave read about giving dogs cranberry pills for kidney/bladder problems, i would not think eating dried ones woudl hurt.

My babies get canned (unslated) green beans and carrots along with cooked meat or canned or fresh baked fish almost every night. Sometimes i will make a "stew" using meat, rice and a box of peas & carrots and mix it with kibble at night. They love that.

My old irish setter loved fruits and veggies better than meat. i actually gave up on having a little garden because he would eat all the tomates and all the squash. He LOVED cantaloup and watermelon, bananas, strawberries, etc. He alsoi had a severe sweet tooth, which we ignored until he was diagnosed with bone cancer and just a very,very short time--which he managed to turn into exactly 10 weeks. During that 10 weeks, whatever we had for dessert, he had--strawberry shortcake, banana split, chocolate cake/vanilla ice cream, lemon pie, whatever.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

We feed our dogs the BARF diet for their staple, but for treats, we give them very ripe Bananas, and blueberries,. They love it

3 goldens, I would do the same thing if my dog had a short time. They would get ANYTHING they wanted. Good for you


----------



## MollieBear (Nov 15, 2006)

Our goldens LOVE banannas. But our male won't eat them if they get to ripe he likes them almost green. He's a picky one and the female eats anything. but when i say bannana they go crazy


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Kody's favorite would be apples, in the fall you have to watch him because if you don't he will try to eat as many apples from under the apple tree as he can, Abby and Bianka are the same way. 

Banana's would be second on the list for fruits.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Mine eat carrots (raw & cooked), green beans (cooked), watermelon, lettuce, potatoes (raw & cooked). Buffy especially loves raw potatoes. You can't peel them fast enough for her. She'll even eat the peelings.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I would agree about the gas-inducing veggies like broccoli and cauliflower. I know they don't have good effects on humans, so I can't imagine they are pleasant in dogs!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Our kids eat carrots, green beans, blueberries, pumpkin,small pieces of tomato, lettuce(the crunchy part). They love it. They are on a raw diet and there are veggies and fruit in the patties they eat too. YUM they say.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

This is SO foreign to read!!!

My golden is like a 5 year old kid, knows what's good for him, and spits it right out with any fruit or vegetable!!!

This is too funny seeing what they will eat for healthier foods!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine love carrots and greenbeans...fruits they love apples and banana's.... But more than those they love yogurt.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

i play fetch with apples with mine--would think they are gold.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh I forgot ..... Maggie Loves Lemons.....


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

My first golden, Sandy loved apples, raw potatoes, and carrots!
And so does Nugget.
A game that Sandy liked to play. I have exercise tubing that I 
connected to a small plunger (new & clean) to and from my dock
I would fire a quarter of a apple out above in my cove, Sandy would 
take off for the apple upon re-entry and splash down!
She would return to the dock walk up her swimming ramp then 
after following another command from Moi, you guessed it: Boonnnng! Zzziiip, Splash!"
Her sprint across the cove to the apple would make Mark Spitz
and Michael Phelps proud! My neighbors loved to watch Sandy
take off until I ran out of apples.
I aimed my apples in the general direction of the before mentioned
resistent cracker/bread eating city weekender pet ducks! 
A fired apple as in the form a aired projectile landing / crashing on a metal roof of 
a boat dock is a clear unforgetable sound. 
I have let to teach Nugget this game and activity yet, I was side tracked 
by "Old Man Winter!" Rick, stop laughing! 

Here is a food that I was wondering about that Sandy loved Hmmm...
but that is not a veggie. I'll start that on another thread.
Sandy went goofy at the sound of me making "POPCORN!"


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carrotts, apples, green beens (frozen)! Amber also likes ICE CUBES but we are slowing down on those.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh thank god I remember that grapes are NO NO's as I had grapes for breakfast this morning and Katie was begging. I thought I recalled them being bad.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Lots!!! Starlite is finishing my breakfast now... beans and nutritional yeast in olive oil, and a side of mixed veggies. I'm weird, I know LOL


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Lots!!! Starlite is finishing my breakfast now... beans and nutritional yeast in olive oil, and a side of mixed veggies. I'm weird, I know LOL


Weird seems to be the status quo around here--so technically--that does not make you weird--here.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson is the best dish rinser I've ever met. That's how he earns his keep. After dinner i give him plates and bowls and such to rinse, that way I don't waste $ on water. Who said a golden couldn't be a $ saver...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson is the best dish rinser I've ever met. That's how he earns his keep. After dinner i give him plates and bowls and such to rinse, that way I don't waste $ on water. Who said a golden couldn't be a $ saver...


lmao....sooo cute......


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

njb said:


> Weird seems to be the status quo around here--so technically--that does not make you weird--here.


HEY.....! I resemble that!


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Im from the tropics and my 6 month golden discovered star apples that drop from our backyard tree. Im just wondering if goldens love fruits?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson is the best dish rinser I've ever met. That's how he earns his keep. After dinner i give him plates and bowls and such to rinse, that way I don't waste $ on water. Who said a golden couldn't be a $ saver...


Only on this forum can you write this and have people understand, laugh and probably do the same thing. Anywhere else and you would be looked at in disgust. 

I always wondered what was getting into my garden and eating my produce. I have a fenced yard. I finally saw my girl back there pulling the tomatoes off the vine so I had to fence in my garden. Then she would sit at the gate while I was working in there and wait for me to throw her the ones that dropped on the ground. She is the one who would eat anything I threw. If I was cutting up veggies in the kitchen, she was sitting waiting patiently for hers. She ate lettuce, tom, carrots, broccoli, celery green beans, cauliflower, spinach, kale, etc. She also ate most fruits including grapes until I found out that I shouldn't be giving them to her. The only thing that I found that this dog wouldn't eat was bananas. She had a cast iron stomach and none of these foods ever affected her negatively. She has since gone to the bridge.

The girls that I have now will also eat most of what I throw to them and still pull tomatoes off the vines. I give them raw baby carrots as treats and they love them. I will give them any fruit and vegetable that they will eat. I have never thought to cook it for them. They love it raw. I now have 2 that like bananas and 2 that don't. (what is it with the bananas?) The 2 that don't like the bananas will still take them because I am handing them out but after a couple of seconds they look at me like "cruel joke" and spit it out. Then the other 2 race to gobble it up.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I feed lucca carrots, broccoli, apples, bananas on a pretty much regular basis. But I always cook the carrots and broccoli cos he hates them raw.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

lucca is adorable and I love that expression on his face


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Maggie, the older Golden Girl I rescued last August, LOVES any kind of fruit or veggie. Really loves bananas, carrots, green beans and sweet potatoes. To think she went through her whole life eating Ol' Roy and never given the chance to eat these healthy foods that she loves. She can actually HEAR you peeling a banana -- no, I'm not kidding!

Our Beagle, Oliver, is the same way. In fact, I use Dr. Harvey's grain-free "Veg-To-Bowl" pre-mix as a base for their meals -- it's all veggies and herbs -- and add salmon oil and a protein to make their meals 2-3 times-a-week.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I pretty much stick to ground kale and carrots with each meal- and snack food a carrot stick or some apple. Just not too much of any of them.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Aunt Betty's Dog said:


> Maggie, the older Golden Girl I rescued last August, LOVES any kind of fruit or veggie. Really loves bananas, carrots, green beans and sweet potatoes. To think she went through her whole life eating Ol' Roy and never given the chance to eat these healthy foods that she loves. _*She can actually HEAR you peeling a banana -- no, I'm not kidding!*_
> 
> Our Beagle, Oliver, is the same way. In fact, I use Dr. Harvey's grain-free "Veg-To-Bowl" pre-mix as a base for their meals -- it's all veggies and herbs -- and add salmon oil and a protein to make their meals 2-3 times-a-week.


_*Lola knows the sound of the carrot bag wrapper LOL! She always remembers treats and where they came from. What a foody!*_


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My dogs love strawberries - plus it is good for keeping their teeth white.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My dogs love when I'm preparing dinner each night because they always get the veggie scraps when I'm chopping. Their favorites are the tips of carrots, zucchini, and yellow squash, they absolutely go nuts for broccoli stalks after I've cut the florets off, and tomatoes are also a treat for them.

Not to forget fruits... you would think they've died and gone to heaven. They love bananas, strawberries, raspberries, any and all melons, apples, tangerines. I always share my fruit with them, they get more excited about fruit than raw meat!!


----------



## jacindanbrown (Jan 23, 2012)

*Bananas*

My golden goes bananas for bananas. I saw it on the Dog Whisperer. He also loves carrots and apples. No grapes or raisins, those are deadly.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My friends golden used to eat all the grapes of her vines and it never bothered him.
Wyatt is picky, however he loves tomatoes (especially cherry tomatoes), carrots, green beans, and watermelon.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

My pups love fruits and vegetables. I haven't found anything Remington doesn't like. But, Olive sniffs brussels sprouts and walked away.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine love watermelon. Never any GI problems but I only give them a little at a time.

NEVER GIVE GRAPES OR RAISINS.

Mine love cranberries, peanuts, cashews, green beans, sweet potatoes, corn, etc. They love there veggies cooked not raw.

My last golden, Lucky liked his tomatoes, blueberries, and raspberries right off the vine. Picked by him.

The yorkies pick their own raspberries in the summer they learned from Lucky. They like their fruit raw.


----------

